# Meet my Huge Mischief - Update!



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay, so I swear to try and update this single thread with my rats. For those of you who don't know, I have 11 of them. I forgot my camera, so we'll have to go off of my phone for today and hope tomorrow brings awesomeness.

First, the boys.
Remus - He's daddy rat, and the fluffiest dang rat ever. Here he is at his fluffiest: http://i.imgur.com/VPKMSOT.jpg He's the one who keeps everyone from going crazy: http://i.imgur.com/Sf0A3mj.jpg

Elias - Elias has the most amazing fur. They've bad genetics so I'm guessing this is what a poor standard comes out as....http://i.imgur.com/CI9aQAO.jpg He's the grey boy with a head spot; he also has a spot just between his shoulder blades. He's very playful and loving http://i.imgur.com/Y1Vhij4.jpg

Milo - He is a fuzzy lump. He never grew in those guard hairs even before his neuter.http://i.imgur.com/KkgKH1F.jpg He enjoys naps, with a few naps in between http://i.imgur.com/yzvNaJ9.jpg. Don't tell anyone, but I've caught him on the wheel some dead-nights, so I think his large bottom bothers him.

On to the girls.

Echo - Not a day goes by that she isn't in trouble. Actually, she almost made it last night but before the clock struck twelve she made a mad dash for the gate and snuck out making a poor, bed-ridden Nyquil me chase her.http://i.imgur.com/VdZjBfB.jpg She has a fascination with everything, so if you see a nose-close up or whiskers taking over a picture frame, you know it's her.

Demetria - She wants you to think she is soft and cute and demure; she really starts most trouble and is just really good at looking adorable and running away. She's on the right http://i.imgur.com/Ui2Ox7i.jpg And here she is as a Taco: http://i.imgur.com/1t3RjrG.jpg

Iris - The only rat NOT related to anyone in my cage (to my knowledge). She is my fat rat, she WAS my biting rat; she is blind and deaf but not so much grumpy after her E-Spay. Her favorite spot is under EVERYONE: http://i.imgur.com/IjaqaA7.jpg http://i.imgur.com/EccTZjl.jpg

Athena -http://i.imgur.com/QgvaX39.jpg http://i.imgur.com/9pZhSEo.jpg http://i.imgur.com/u84DJE3.jpg Oh, Athena. Ever think the goddess was a bit of a...well. She is. Super smart, but pretends she knows nothing or knows more than me - it depends on the circumstance. See her in the window? Yeah, not supposed to be.

Persephone - http://i.imgur.com/EfbLDEq.jpg http://i.imgur.com/K9XwojO.jpg Bet you thought it was just Athena all over again. Nope! Looks dead alike, but Persephone is Rex while Athena is standard. Thank god, or I'd never know.

Circe - She looks a lot like Echo (or rather, the other way around) but Echo is OCCASSIONALLY lighter, and always has a weird dark stripe of fur down her back.http://i.imgur.com/fDbv4fn.jpg http://i.imgur.com/4cGscp7.jpg http://i.imgur.com/Xkj6zYa.jpg She's very strange, but she's sweet. If somerat has suddenly tried to gain entryway into your clothing or nose/ear/eye, it's her.

Caius - Mama rat!http://i.imgur.com/Qe6TTK3.jpg I think that sums her up...She's a doll to me, so sweet, adorable, grooms me, etc. buttttt she hates to be touched by anyone else.http://i.imgur.com/lGNrybs.jpg She needs Remus at all times, and goes haggard without him. She's a needy rat and CAN NOT deal with change.

Artemis - Here she is on the bottom: http://i.imgur.com/zbmCjHw.jpg She was the first rat I decided to keep; she's a standard dumbo with a white head spot and four spots on her back by her shoulder. Here she is on the left: http://i.imgur.com/aNHHev3.jpg

Here's some attempts at family photos:
http://i.imgur.com/iORLLMV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/eH8YuH1.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/aNHHev3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/u84DJE3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hEBK7wS.jpg
If you're thinking "I'm not counting 11 rats..." dang straight. We don't get nice family photos so we make due :/


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL @ family photos comment...

They're become so so adorable!!! I commend you for taking such good care of such a large mischief !! I love seeing pictures of them. It must be awesome to just let so many of them climb on you haha... I only have 4 (which is my limit I think!) and I love it when all four of them are on me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

When they decide to listen to their "up" command, it can be fun for about ten seconds and then suddenly you have too many rats and not enough shoulder/arm/head room and everyone wants you to help them go down/up/off..

It's not really different from having two rats, to me so much - mostly financial. But people think I can't know or love or care for my rats when they're so many which makes me sad :/


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

They're really beautiful. I love grey rats, and I'm determined to have one someday. Variations of cream and tan and black hooded are abundant in my area and it's rare to find anything else. It's nice to meet them all!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just noticed; Circe's pictures somehow became one linke :/

http://i.imgur.com/fDbv4fn.jpg http://i.imgur.com/4cGscp7.jpg http://i.imgur.com/Xkj6zYa.jpg


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I love all of these photos! Super adorable family!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I've never seen so many head spots in one picture! So cute. Taco rat is my favourite 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Too cute, especially the last shot with one lying in the taco roll on top of the other,


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

After a bout with the flu and some SD card-reader problems, here we are!

Milo, in one of his many super-uncomfortable looking positions...http://i.imgur.com/KSKB2dl.jpg

A somewhat family picture? http://i.imgur.com/b6G3dNl.jpg Milo is in the top left, Caius is the underrat with Remus on top. Behind him is Athena, and then we're Elias, Artemis and Echo on the bottom.

Athena and Iris http://i.imgur.com/k1MIl1H.jpg

Remus and Demetria http://i.imgur.com/rRPNSHb.jpg

Demetria http://i.imgur.com/6adv6Ex.jpg

Caius sitting on I believe Persephone, with Elias in the back http://i.imgur.com/pdWneI5.jpg

Elias. http://i.imgur.com/LyYqL7C.jpg He always looks to the camera with a "wut?" look.

http://i.imgur.com/5GCJbXU.jpg I can't guess whose butts are barely in frame, but Caius is in the loghut, Elias is in the back, Persephone is in the strawhut and Demetria is in the foreground.

The twins! http://i.imgur.com/KRWS3dO.jpg Athena (front) and Persephone (back).

Milo: http://i.imgur.com/9pdAUlR.jpg The cage was cleaned after this, they're wayyy too messy with millet.

Caius: http://i.imgur.com/1k9Yxpb.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Q0REaVC.jpg Athena (back) and Artemis (front). Artemis always looks like she has droopy whiskers.

Echo! http://i.imgur.com/7FrfqVF.jpg

Remus  http://i.imgur.com/7VyOiM8.jpg

Iris, she looks like a cat! http://i.imgur.com/cf7ZyBJ.jpg

Circe: http://i.imgur.com/xHLwAsy.jpg

Artemis  http://i.imgur.com/7Iw2pPL.jpg

This. This is how I struggle after free range. Hiding Athena: http://i.imgur.com/e186IKE.jpg

Echo and Milo. My poor baby hates flash...http://i.imgur.com/zbMVYm9.jpg

Demetria and Artemis, the cutie dumbos that win everyone. http://i.imgur.com/cMLaRfS.jpg

Elis and Persephone in the back http://i.imgur.com/7tqDJHo.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/kFeFpZR.jpg Artemis (head), Iris, Remus, Demetria.

Persephone! http://i.imgur.com/s2TLOKX.jpg She cracks me up in closeups. Look, she has THREE kinky whiskers, all the rest are straight.

Circe -- anybody ever think ratty eyes look a little psycho? http://i.imgur.com/68NrsKT.jpg

This cracks me up. A really badly timed yawn-photo of Persephone, featuring Circe. http://i.imgur.com/xXIGOjE.jpg

Another attempt at a family photo, using salad as a bribe: http://i.imgur.com/FuW7zSI.jpg That's Demetria and Remus, Elias in the back with Athena's butt. Echo at the front, and Persephone in the hut (she looks like a rock). 6/11 is more than half, though...

By the way, any hapless soul who is muddling through my spam of images -- any clue what the grey rats technical colors are? I know Caius, Iris, Remus, Milo, Persephone, and Athena's coloring. I just don't know Echo's, Elias's, Artemis', Circe's, or Demetria's.



My cage, by the way: http://i.imgur.com/A3iDwVJ.jpg http://i.imgur.com/rC5KhVw.jpg 
New hammocks are on the way. As you can see, these are what we shall call "much-loved". The top is to offer the most floor space, so has mostly hanging stuff or stuff they've to climb and jump with. We have a lava ledge stair on the doors. I ended up shoving the teepee into the corned with the logs next to the wheel. It doesn't look like much floor space, does it? You can see Athena and Echo, with Milo (under wheel) Circe and Artemis; that's the top of Elias on the stairs.
The bottom was for burrowing and boxes, and a couple low-hanging hammocks because sometimes they want that. In the bottom left is a coconut which is JUST one-rat sized and they seem to love that sometimes. Both shelves are down here. The top-most one HAD a box but they ate it and I can't find another low-box; there is now another box under the hammock which they're actively destroying. Here's Remus, the butt of Demetria, Elias again, and the head of Artemis (again). In the hut, you can see a very annoyed Iris JUST peeking out to see what I am doing, and down in the coconut we have Persephone (her face sticking out).


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg so many ratties!!! I have no idea what that grey-blue is called... but it's pretty!

Also, its nice to see "well loved" stuff in cages hahaha. I can relate to that! I'm sure you go through so many houses and hammocks. Sometimes I see peoples cages on here with the nicely placed fleece cage sets and I forget that they're probably taken on the best days.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I know, right? Everyone's cage always have clean fleece nicely laid down, pretty hammocks...I usually forget to take pictures on cleaning day, so I get chewed up hammocks, flipped puppy pads, ripped up beds, boxes all smushed in, aspen all over...
Even on cleaning day, the rats spend most of the time following my hands around and "fixing" my design -- "oh no, that puppy pad can't go here, we need to poop on the pan directly...this is much too much aspen in the litter pan, it goes on the floor! I see you tucked pieces of the hammock back inside, but that just can't be! They're SUPPOSED to dangle like that. *glares*". You literally cannot lock up 11 rats ANYWHERE, so cleaning has to take place during free range -- and of course, then they think you're tricking them and doing something nifty, so they all rush back to the cage...


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Cutest little colony of rats ever!! Oh my god. I am so in love with all of them. And that light gray coloring is absolutely stunning. Gorgeous rats. Awesome cage!! This inspires me to go pick up some new fun stuff for my beans tonight to make their cages a little more fun.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

A really recommend bird toys (I get them from PetCo/PetSmart or bird.com) and human-toys from the dollar store -- finger traps, sponges, etc are awesome to chew up.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome thanks. I have a few bird toys in there but I definitely need to pick up more. And the dollar store is my favorite place to shop for my ratties... 

And as for the coloring of your ratties. Could they be american blue? They look to be just different shades of blue. I have no clue though I suck at colorings but I just know that I loveee their colorings and I want rats that color so bad. I have been looking for a powder blue color for my colony. http://www.nenuphar.plus.com/pendragon/features/bluerats/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought powder blue for Demetria. The weird thing is Caius ("cinnamon"/agouti variberked) and Remus (black variegated on white) are the mother and father. I actually just found this video: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=xpq7fq>&s=8#.U1aKu5SsZqE which was from the "breeder", and how I picked out my rats. Remus is the white split cap that is running around and looking at the camera and Caius is the poor nervous one that gets picked up then bunkers down in the corner! They are most certainly not as full of variety as my litter.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought I'd go back and show some baby pictures (how many people can do that?) and share some videos...

Pinkies! http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0654_zps21f05012.jpg.html?sort=2&o=33
Getting fur in! http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0690_zpse18a739b.jpg.html?sort=2&o=53

Video: Rats actually are super super mobile/playful even before their eyes open. And people wonder why mamas get so stressed with nesting? http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0706_zps9333a99b.mp4.html?sort=2&o=85

Artemis, two weeks; http://i.imgur.com/ZipcAOD.jpg
Echo and Circe, two weeks; http://i.imgur.com/dmZLcuL.jpg
Circe and Athena, two weeks; http://i.imgur.com/tCNltgQ.jpg
Elias, two weeks; http://i.imgur.com/WsYi8Bi.jpg http://i.imgur.com/2SAIClW.jpg
Milo, two weeks; always a mama's boy http://i.imgur.com/3HgCOeW.jpg
Persephone, two weeks; showing she's the size of a baby carrot! http://i.imgur.com/rm9Geaw.jpg

Them playing (you'll want to mute this!) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpMYvdTx9eM

Three weeks:
Demetria, Persephone and Elias: http://i.imgur.com/vjyRNr9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KRG5cIB.jpg Athena, Demetria, Milo, Persephone, Echo
Playing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWmC5_BRRJA

Four weeks: 
Artemis: http://i.imgur.com/gQuYZCh.jpg
Elias: http://i.imgur.com/2sQyH6t.jpg
Demetria: http://i.imgur.com/HHoy4yK.jpg
Milo: http://i.imgur.com/XHn6dIM.jpg

No lie. That makes me tear up.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

So precious. The cutest litter ever. Oh my gosh. They really are such a lovely bunch! It is amazing, the variety that came from Caius and Remus.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Super cute fur babies!


----------



## GypsyBoo (Apr 24, 2014)

So cute, and I love the little stories about each of them.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Your rats are all so cute! It would be so fun to have a mischief that large, but the mess would drive me crazy. I only have two girls and they like to make as much of a mess as possible. Where did you get that floral pattern tube system that looks like it's used for free range? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ferret.com 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GypsyBoo (Apr 24, 2014)

They are all so precious!!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Awww, I wanna come play at your house! Haha.  So many ratties.


----------

